# Still not understanding it all :-)



## chrisbrock (Jul 16, 2007)

Can someone explain the whole nymph, L1 to LX, subadult, adult thing to me?

Thanks in advance.

chris


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 16, 2007)

L1 is when they just hatch because the little white things are skin so thats their first shed. L2 is the next shed after that and so on.


----------



## Asa (Jul 16, 2007)

SEARCH IT UP!!!

But to save you the time...

As hatchlings, they are called L1. Once they molt once, they are called L2. Molt twice, L3. Thrice, L4. And on it goes.


----------



## chrisbrock (Jul 16, 2007)

:-(

I totally searched. Just not well I guess.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 16, 2007)

Gosh us mods must have to make frequently asked questions sticky lol


----------



## chrisbrock (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll help with the Frequently Asked Questions since I Ask Questions Frequently


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 16, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Asa (Jul 16, 2007)

There really should be an FAQ page for mantids.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 17, 2007)

Hehehe yes... perhaps you guys with websites should make FAQ pages too.


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2007)

> There really should be an FAQ page for mantids.


I made a reference thread for gender determination and one for breeding. I am thinking of doing for of FAQ.


----------



## Asa (Jul 17, 2007)

> > There really should be an FAQ page for mantids.
> 
> 
> I made a reference thread for gender determination and one for breeding. I am thinking of doing for of FAQ.


Yeah, those were good ones.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank you Rick Now me must make shure all newbies read it


----------



## chrisbrock (Jul 17, 2007)

But... I can't read :-(


----------



## Asa (Jul 17, 2007)

> But... I can't read :-(


 :lol: Too bad... :lol:


----------



## colddigger (Jul 17, 2007)

> But... I can't read :-(


well, that's why your searching failed you


----------



## Orin (Jul 17, 2007)

His search may well have been successful but he couldn't read the info.


----------



## Asa (Jul 17, 2007)

Hmm, can write, not read?? :lol:


----------



## chrisbrock (Jul 17, 2007)

I didn't read that btw.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2007)

I still don't know what the "L" stands for, but it kinda reminds me of ROTC

HAHAHA im about to be a let 2 :lol:


----------

